# Will Gelding help ?



## Skyler (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi.

I have a 15 month old jack that we started seeing when he was 14 days old. He can be very sweet, but he now has started rearing up and biting our horses on the neck and really aggressive towards them mostly set off when he gets excited, he also gets aggressive towards us at times. Almost like he is playing, but is very rough and dangerous. Plus the having to man handle him gets old fast.

We do keep everyone in separate pens, but like to let them out.

Will castrating him help this or will it just depend, As far as can tell it doesn’t look like his testicles have even dropped.

Another thing is he has an awful “honker like a sick fog horn” not like others I have heard.


----------



## Donkeylover110 (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, we gelded our jack because of meaness also. He wasn't really a problem toward the horse, just toward us.....which is unacceptable. I can't say it really helped, but I do think Owen was proud-cut. I would ask the Vet if it would be okay to geld at this time. My donkeys were not dropped, and that's why I think we should have waited. Good luck!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 16, 2009)

Sure seems to be alot of problem donkeys on here lately.







OH!






Donkeylover, if you couldnt see them were you able to palpate them? Young jacks can be quite a handful, and all bad behaviors need to be stopped early in life, it is almost like it is counter productive to wait till a jack is 1 to 2 yrs old, if you plan on gelding him, and you have been his owner during this time frame.All waiting to geld will do is give the jack time to learn more aggression because of hormonal behaviors that gelding DOESNT always take away. Another thing is a donkey jack will never get the muscles like a horse will, but by waiting the jack will get more of a bony head and a platter jaw. Gelding will help to a point to calm a jack down, but you will need to keep on top of his bad behavior as well. He needs to know your the boss..if you dont stop this behavior now at the age of 15 months..it will only get worst. And we all know what usually happens them..he is sold and passed on and on to many homes..












when its not the jacks fault but the owners, for not working with him on his problems. Good Luck with you guy, at 15 months ..you sure should be able to work with him and train him to respect.

Corinne


----------



## Skyler (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the response, we took Donkee to the vet and got his shots and checked out. He is in perfect health and has one testicle dropped so we signed him up.



Will have to wait about 3 weeks and in the mean time will just have to work with him more. I hope loosing the jewels will change is honker.


----------

